# Beat up fish!! Should I use Melafix, Stress Coat, or what???



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Hi everyone!!

Ok, one of my female Cobalts is beat up pretty bad thanks to my butthead male Cobalt. I think I am just gonna have to get rid of him, he's too aggresive.

One of my females looks aweful. Her body looks like she's missing scales (they do have scales, right?). Her body is different colors; dark places and light places.. and her fins are nipped but she's not missing any luckily. She is swimming but she's moving much slower than normal. I don't know if it's hopeless to try to save her or not. I have put her into a 20 gallon by herself for now.

I have Melafix and Stress Coat on hand right now, but I don't know if either of these are good to use. Please.. can someone tell me if either of these are good to use or what the best thing to use is?? I really hope I can help her heal.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

CutieSusieQ said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Ok, one of my female Cobalts is beat up pretty bad thanks to my butthead male Cobalt. I think I am just gonna have to get rid of him, he's too aggresive.
> 
> ...


 i have heard stress coat helps with aloe vera being the active ingredient I have had this problem and all I did was take the injured fish out and look for signs in your main tank for aggression towards another fish of the same species.once your injured fish gets better your gonna have to integrate it into the main tank very carefully keeping a close eye out for any unjust treatment maybe you have too many males I dont know what your stock is but too many males of similar species might be an issue


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

I was checking out your tank and thought maybe you needed some more hiding spots on the right there it seemed like alot of open water in your tank but your numbers in your sig seem pretty right on. I've also been advised by others to do this . also alot have advised me to try a 3rd mbuna species like rusty or demasoni with your tank that would look great imagine 12 -15 extra little blue stripeys of course thats as long as your cobalts are powder blue not striped at all


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

master chi said:


> I was checking out your tank and thought maybe you needed some more hiding spots on the right there it seemed like alot of open water in your tank but your numbers in your sig seem pretty right on. I've also been advised by others to do this . also alot have advised me to try a 3rd mbuna species like rusty or demasoni with your tank that would look great imagine 12 -15 extra little blue stripeys of course thats as long as your cobalts are powder blue not striped at all


That's an old photo of my tank. I need to update it. I have a lot more hiding spots now. And I know which fish is the bully!!! I only have ONE male Cobalt in my tank now (along with my yellow labs) b/c I just sold 3 male Cobalts a few weeks ago after venting all my fish... Now that I have one male Cobalt, he's chasing my female Cobalts to death (literally). After selling my extra males, I had 4 female Cobalts in the tank with him. He's already killed one. So that left me with 3 female Cobalts. But since I removed the beat up female today and put her into a hospital tank, now I only have 2 females in the tank with him and he's chasing the sh*t out of them right this second!!!!!!! Sooooo, since I don't have another empty tank to put the male in, I am going to set up a tank divider. It's the only thing I know to do right now. I am either going to have to re-home him or get more females, but since he's already killed one female and is now beating up the others, I don't know what to do exactly!!!!!!

Btw, my Cobalts are the power blue ones (Metriaclima Callainos)... I will never put Demasoni in my tank, but I have thought about adding some Rusties though.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

yes caillainos is cobalt and yeah rusties would add some darker hues to your tank


----------



## Sheribobbins (Jan 13, 2010)

Can't go wrong with Maracyn and Maracyn 2 medication. Plus once you take him out and she isn't getting picked on anymore she'll heal up!


----------

